# Anybody have experience with Kansas Public?



## Arrowed14 (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm interested in checking out Kansas next year and with the season over now maybe somebody is willing to share their personal experiences with Kansas ducks and public land Is it worth the ride? Over crowded? Had a blast? Whatever it maybe I'm just feeling it out might plan a trip next year. Ive been going to Arkansas and love it but wouldn't mind a little change. Thanks


----------



## leeledger (Jan 29, 2019)

Never hunted ducks out there but I've seen some ducks on public land. If you can find water you'll find ducks. This year there was a lot of water. There are a lot more quail and pheasant hunters than duck hunters out there. The town where we stayed had a DU banquet one night. A local friend joked that most of the people there had "never fired a shot at a duck in anger"...... I think he was saying that most had never been duck hunting even though they supported the benefit.


----------



## leroy (Jan 29, 2019)

I hear kansas and Oklahoma are becoming the places to be. Check out red rock outdoors in oklahoma, have a friend that has used them last couple years and has wore them out.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 30, 2019)

Arrowed14 said:


> I'm interested in checking out Kansas next year and with the season over now maybe somebody is willing to share their personal experiences with Kansas ducks and public land Is it worth the ride? Over crowded? Had a blast? Whatever it maybe I'm just feeling it out might plan a trip next year. Ive been going to Arkansas and love it but wouldn't mind a little change. Thanks



I am planning on doing the same thing next year. Maybe we can compare notes as we get closer to it.


----------



## ji0187 (Jan 30, 2019)

I hunt Kansas public/private each year. It takes a lot of work and we have been working the community for 10+ years to get the land we hunt on. Mostly we hunt walk-in or private property we were granted access to hunt. Like I said, 10 or more years of work.

I have hunted the public property there a lot, it's the only options we had for a while. We never had a lot of consistent luck on public land. 

It is NOT crowded. You will most likely be the only ones hunting from my experience. Once deer season is on in Kansas no one hunts ducks again.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 30, 2019)

You can hunt Kansas. I lived there in the early seventies while I was stationed at for Riley. You can hunt Kansas WMA system pretty easy also I am pretty sure you can hunt on Fort Riley. Allot of potholes on Riley that hold birds. I hunted the upper / north portion of Tuttle creek res. Killed tons of birds and if it was not such a trip to drive I would go. If I was you I would find a storage place and store decoys and a small boat out there and scout in the summer. Then fly in for the season rent a truck get my boat decoys and camo and hunt. Good luck. Manhattan is a great college town.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 31, 2019)

Go to the dekotas, you can hunt private land if it is not posted. I know several people that smash them up there on private land that isn’t posted. It’s always best to ask permission and from their experience most the farmers don’t really mind as long as you clean up after yourself


----------



## Arrowed14 (Nov 15, 2019)

UPDATE! I have locked in on Kansas will be going the first week of December so right around the corner. I got in touch with a friend who went to college at Kansas State and decided to stay out there for a while. I will be hunting private land with him for a few days and then I will be on to public ground If anyone has any advice I would gladly take it. Scouting will be the key like any other hunt. I will share what I learn.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## ji0187 (Nov 18, 2019)

Good luck. First week of december is a great time to be there. Make sure you are taking a great set of binocs.

I have hunted all over the north side of Tuttle creek area years ago with little luck. That's close to Manhatten where I believe you will be. You just have to pound the pavement and find them. I have no doubt you will find success out there.


----------



## ji0187 (Nov 25, 2019)

@Arrowed14 I didn't plan to go out to Kansas this year. I received a call from one of my contacts on Friday and said they had birds. I'm leaving on Thanksgiving day to head out. Looking at the projected weather it should be great timing for you.


----------



## Ajlink2 (Jan 3, 2021)

Arrowed14 said:


> UPDATE! I have locked in on Kansas will be going the first week of December so right around the corner. I got in touch with a friend who went to college at Kansas State and decided to stay out there for a while. I will be hunting private land with him for a few days and then I will be on to public ground If anyone has any advice I would gladly take it. Scouting will be the key like any other hunt. I will share what I learn.




Y'all kill many ducks? I am trying to plan a Kansas public land duck trip for next year.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Jan 5, 2021)

Ajlink2 said:


> Y'all kill many ducks? I am trying to plan a Kansas public land duck trip for next year.


If you need some more guns I’m looking into going too


----------



## Rulo (Jan 30, 2021)

Any update Arrowhead?  Did you go? If so,,,,what do you think?


----------



## hrstille (Jan 31, 2021)

Ajlink2 said:


> Y'all kill many ducks? I am trying to plan a Kansas public land duck trip for next year.


This post is old but I can give you some info. Kansas public land is tough. It gets hunted to death because there's not much public real estate. You can kill birds but be ready to work your tail off. You can freelance some in Kansas but stay away from any large cities. Outfitters will have everything leased around big cities. Scout fields near water & you will find birds. Watch the weather close and be ready to leave at a moments notice. Download OnX app & put in the miles scouting. G/L


----------

